# Please write so 'normal' people understand



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Please can you try and write with the correct grammar and spelling, even the correct words would be nice!:censor: Well I say that - its basic grammar- basic spelling - English wasn't my best subject - fair one if English isnt your 1st Language- but what is wrong with copy and paste into word and spell check? 

I'm the first one who spells something wrong and doesn't use correct :blah:grammar all the time. But what I'm trying to say is, can you use correct words. 
:help:
Words without numbers would be a start.:crazy: *gr8*
:hmm:
Posts are appearing and I am unable to read them, due to the fact they do not make sense. Or am I just getting old (I'm 29) lol. Is this what my dad went through? Is it an old cycle?:shock:

We all make common mistakes and I am Dyslexic -(think that is spelt wrong lol) BUT its driving me crazy! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PROOF read your posts!!! Preview them please!!:banghead:

Threads containing this should be banned e.g: :devil:

_u ma will not c often or not at all and for most pet shops by them at £30 each but the 1 nere me is foll and i really cant_

*WHAT........in ENGLISH*


_Hi how do i sell 70 babues at 365 for all where or and how woukld buy them at that price do othered price c my threads please some 1 help
_*
Speechless! *:gasp:

Rant over :blush:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Du u fink ur speshal or sumfin coz we dnt av 2 rite lyk dat jus 4 u man


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

*Pardon?*





:lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

you can download a free program called iespell and it lets you check text in INTERNET explore and corrects them. I suck at spelling so find it useful.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with this, My English isnt the greatest but come on people!!!


I also find it tends to be sellers and people asking for advice who type like the above accused.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Du u fink ur speshal or sumfin coz we dnt av 2 rite lyk dat jus 4 u man



Abbie you my dear are indeed SPESSSHUULLLL





x


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Lolol can't be an old thing because im 17 and it annoys me too  I dont mind if its readable but yeh, those examples you showed are pretty horiffic  : victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah you quote Terry so well!
Bad spelling/grammar/vocabulary drives me up the wall too - there are 12 year olds on here who spell better than a lot of the other members!!:devil:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I tend to ignore those posts, if someone comes on here wanting help then the least they can do is to ask in the native language of the people they want help from! I just can't be bothered to decipher it all.

I went though a phase of responding to such posts in a foreign language, usually Dutch, with the help of Babelfish. I may start again as it seems to be getting worse, probably something to do with school holidays.


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Graham said:


> I went though a phase of responding to such posts in a foreign language, usually Dutch, with the help of Babelfish.


Soons good to me or should I say :

*Het goed van Soons* 



Now that sounds like a good plan! :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Give it a try, it's funny when they come back to you complaining that they can't understand what you're saying, then you can explain the concept of irony to them... in Dutch!


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like you!!............We share the same out look!! :notworthy:
Lucy


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You're an awkward bugger too then?


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Graham said:


> You're an awkward bugger too then?


It's the way forward! :lol2:


----------



## boze (Jul 21, 2009)

I sense a budding romance...

:lol2:

D


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure that She would approve of that!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I am with you 100% Graham. And my spelling and grammar is far from perfect!

There is a difference between people who struggle, and those that actually cannot be bothered. If you would like some help, people may well take you more seriously if you use english as opposed to "txt spk".

There was a post a good few months back and it was one huge paragraph with no full stops, and someone actually went through it, edited it, re-spelled a lot of the words, and all the person did was tell them to "get stuffed" and they are leaving as it is such an awful place!

The person actually made it readable to those of us who wanted to help in a polite way.

Can't please everyone! I now tend to avoid some threads because I can't understand the question, and I don't want to come across as being rude.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I so agree with this. I know not everyone will find spelling easy and we all make the odd typo. It is the poor punctuation, grammar and syntax that makes so many posts difficult to understand and can, at times, actually change the meaning of what someone is trying to say.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Graham said:


> I tend to ignore those posts, if someone comes on here wanting help then the least they can do is to ask in the native language of the people they want help from! I just can't be bothered to decipher it all.
> 
> I went though a phase of responding to such posts in a foreign language, usually Dutch, with the help of Babelfish. I may start again as it seems to be getting worse, probably something to do with school holidays.


Quality - but I also ignore such lazy :censor:ed folk who seemingly want help but can't be bothered to at least attempt to make it readable ! I for one stil use 'normal' words when sending a text ! I find it easier............:blush: 



purple-vixen said:


> I am with you 100% Graham. And my spelling and grammar is far from perfect!
> 
> There is a difference between people who struggle, and those that actually cannot be bothered. If you would like some help, people may well take you more seriously if you use english as opposed to "txt spk".
> 
> ...


Again - spot on for me that, it's common courtesy basically (in my opinion).




jools said:


> I so agree with this. I know not everyone will find spelling easy and we all make the odd typo. It is the poor punctuation, grammar and syntax that makes so many posts difficult to understand and can, at times, actually change the meaning of what someone is trying to say.


Exactly Jools - I actually cannot understand some of the posts these days, so fail to even waste my time trying any more !

And I'm a Northerner..................... 
:lol2:

'Appen like will get sum o't 'others murning abaat summat now do eh ?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Last line translation :

_I think we may get some of the others moaning about something now though hey _


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> I so agree with this. I know not everyone will find spelling easy and we all make the odd typo. It is the poor punctuation, grammar and syntax that makes so many posts difficult to understand and can, at times, actually change the meaning of what someone is trying to say.


*nods* I find some pm's, emails and posts really hard to figure out to the point that I've even asked my younger neighbours and family for help........ and they have struggled to understand too :crazy:
I know some schooling has gone downhill over the years but I am pretty certain that they don't teach 'text talk' instead of english ~ heck even my youngest grandchild can spell better then some I've seen.



Big Red One said:


> Quality - but I also ignore such lazy :censor:ed folk who seemingly want help but can't be bothered to at least attempt to make it readable ! *I for one stil use 'normal' words when sending a text *! I find it easier............:blush:


lol so do I and funnily enough so do my children : victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> lol so do I and funnily enough so do my children : victory:


when they're talking to you :lol2:
mine do too, they're everso polite and well composed but when I see what rubbish they send to their friends I'm appauled!!


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

:


Simon M said:


> Please can you try and write with the correct grammar and spelling, even the correct words would be nice!:censor: Well I say that - its basic grammar- basic spelling - English wasn't my best subject - fair one if English isnt your 1st Language- but what is wrong with copy and paste into word and spell check?
> 
> I'm the first one who spells something wrong and doesn't use correct :blah:grammar all the time. But what I'm trying to say is, can you use correct words.
> :help:
> ...


welcomerfuk::lol2


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Graham said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure that She would approve of that!


Its not me its my hubby who would have the problem :lol2:
:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my _"english"_ is better than some here... and i'm a yank!

but if you ever heard me speak...:gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

I must say, I couldn't aggree more, I tend to just ignore threads/posts that have this type of grammar as I don't even bother trying to understand it.
I also am dyslexic, but I try my best to ensure my spelling/grammar is correct.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Its not me its my hubby who would have the problem


When I said "She" (note capital S) I was referring to my wife, who would definitely disapprove of such an arrangement.

She is always capitalised, as in 'She' the eponymous character in H. Rider Haggard's ripping yarn!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> I for one stil use 'normal' words when sending a text ! I find it easier............:blush:
> 
> 
> 'Appen like will get sum o't 'others murning abaat summat now do eh ?


Arr me 'nall

Arr, ah recon thas ood n’all cost thay ay got nawt better t’duw. Ahm frum th black country an aven ah con spake bettr’n that loada codswallop.


Translation for those of you 'oo doe spake black country'

Yes, me too. 
and
Yes, I guess they would as well because they haven’t got anything better to do. I’m from the black country and even I can speak better than that load of tosh.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with the original poster. We all use shortened words (leos, beardies) but apart from that I feel grammer and proper typing is so important.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Totally agree.
My English is really bad when it comes to spelling and punctuation,so i use a spell checker so people can at least kind of understand what i am saying.


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

I also agree with this, typing errors, using the wrong there or where etc i dont mind as i tend to do that lol, 

but the thing that really gets on my nerves is when people type a 'txt' word that is the same length as the normal word they mean like;

nere = near

foll = full

im not trying to annoy anyone who does it but come on!!! whats the point its the same length and saves no time so why do it!!!!

:devil::devil::censor::devil::devil:!!!!


ok now i feel better after a little moan,


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Bad spelling/grammar/vocabulary drives me up the wall too - there are 12 year olds on here who spell better than a lot of the other members!!:devil:


 
My tortoises could spell better :lol2:


----------



## lancaster123 (May 20, 2010)

i hate it when people use the word 'of' rather than 'have'!! i.e i would of done that......gggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

We can all be guilty of the odd spelling error, especially if we are at work and trying to type quickle so we don't get spotted by the bosses!!

But some people don't even bother to try. The worst people are the ones who truly believe that the way we communicate is evolving to text speak and we should all just shut up and fall in line.

Well, sorry, but (Harry Enfield Character impression) OI!!! NO!!!! That doesn't wash with me and this is the reason why:

Text speak is lazy... not just because of the amount of characters involved, but also you can't be bothered to construct a cohesive sentence and so you expect others to go through the process of translating what it is that you want to say. If you want a message to be read then it is your responsibility to make that message readable. It isn't just lazy, it's also bloody rude! 

Like Graham said in this thread (good idea by the way), if you write something indecipherable, expect a reply in a foreign language, I have to translate your message, you translate my reply...:bash:

Rant over (but to be continued when another airhead says something like "k yah i mean he wuz all it innit but i is well sick nah cuz hes a m8 innit" or "snakes is just a game u tool")

Another thing that gets my goat...Jason Derulo singing "Who would have ever knew?" KNOWN:whip: KNOWN:whip: KNOWN:whip: :devil:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm terrible at spelling but im using "google Chrome" and it spell checks as you go so even if you can not spell properly it will put a red line under the word so you know its wrong, Simple's !!!!!

its just lazy, as like one of the other posters, I'm also dyslexic but my posts are fine (most of the time anyway :whistling2


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I don't understand why people use text speak anyway, it is not a text!! 
I don't use it when I am texting as i find it makes things harder to read. 
Yes abbreviate words but abbrevizate them properly. If everybody typed as they speak no-one would be able to understand a word of the forthcoming gobble dee ****. 
Spelling and grammar does not have to be perfect but they should at least try. 

I furrelly agree wit de orignal posta dat stuf like dis shudn appen, i don even speek like dis i meens reelly peeps wat is ya finkin! 
:lol2:


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Simon M said:


> Please can you try and write with the correct grammar and spelling, even the correct words would be nice!:censor: Well I say that - its basic grammar- basic spelling - English wasn't my best subject - fair one if English isnt your 1st Language- but what is wrong with copy and paste into word and spell check?
> 
> I'm the first one who spells something wrong and doesn't use correct :blah:grammar all the time. But what I'm trying to say is, can you use correct words.
> :help:
> ...


 same here sticky this :2thumb:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

I had this problem on Ebay recently heres the link:

horse box 02 reg layland daf 75 150 on eBay (end time 03-Sep-10 10:32:06 BST)

iIt's not like he's selling something cheap! it's a lot of money to part with and seeing a description written like that certainly put me off buying!

A business seller too! :bash:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with OP...But it really doesn't bother me that much, I just don't read it:lol2:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I agree with OP...But it really doesn't bother me that much, I just don't read it:lol2:




Sometimes I can't read stuff because of the lack of punchuation used! What they say just doesn't make sense!

PS...I hope all that is spelt correctly! Haha


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> Sometimes I can't read stuff because of the lack of pun*ch*uation used! What they say just doesn't make sense!
> 
> PS...I hope all that is spelt correctly! Haha


Well, a comma plonked anywhere sometimes helps...When it rambles on and on you have to create full stops etc for yourself.It is a form of decoding almost:hmm:
But just to be a pedantic nob.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Well, a comma plonked anywhere sometimes helps...When it rambles on and on you have to create full stops etc for yourself.It is a form of decoding almost:hmm:
> But just to be a pedantic nob.


I wish they would decode it themselves!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> I wish they would decode it themselves!


OR if they just learnt how to use grammar to at least some extent - that would be even better.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

reptile_man_08 said:


> OR if they just learnt how to use grammar to at least some extent - that would be even better.


Indeed. I know maybe capital letters might be going a bit too far, but full stops and commas wouldn't go a miss!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> Indeed. I know maybe capital letters might be going a bit too far, but full stops and commas wouldn't go a miss!


I've known *bugger gnat is buzzing in my ear again* of a few dyslexic people on forums and have understood them all...It's the lazy people who are always the worst.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I've known *bugger gnat is buzzing in my ear again* of a few dyslexic people on forums and have understood them all...It's the lazy people who are always the worst.


I'm dyslexic!!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

I find these people annoying too! I might do what Graham does and reply in a foreign language :lol2: Portuguese will be my choice 
I do admit though my English is terrible but i do use spell checker (when it decides to work:bash How can people expect you to understand those threads:devil:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

*German?*

Wir müssen auf einer anderen Sprache oben polieren, wenn wir einen Pfosten sehen, den wir nicht verstehen.

Lucy


Yahoo! Babel Fish - Text Translation and Web Page Translation


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

What about the crips and bloods  cant stand the people who pop up n put something like. 

"I fink my chile rose is sick innit she ent eatin n everythin hasnt dun 4 like 3 months blud can ne1 help wiv this shizzle blud"

i just dont bother with those people.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's the kind of message I would just ignore, if you come on here expecting people to spend their time giving you free advice, then it's common courtesy to put your questions in a manner that they can easily understand, not in such a way that they have to work to translate it before they can advise you! 

I'd love to see how these people manage to deal with the "real world", it'd be interesting to see how the Inland Revenue for instance would respond to a tax return written like that.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Graham said:


> That's the kind of message I would just ignore, if you come on here expecting people to spend their time giving you free advice, then it's common courtesy to put your questions in a manner that they can easily understand, not in such a way that they have to work to translate it before they can advise you!
> 
> I'd love to see how these people manage to deal with the "real world", it'd be interesting to see how the Inland Revenue for instance would respond to a tax return written like that.


lol It astonishes me how they manage to commit benefit fraud, cant be that hard when you think about it.


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

Simon M said:


> Wir müssen auf einer anderen Sprache oben polieren, wenn wir einen Pfosten sehen, den wir nicht verstehen.
> 
> Lucy
> 
> ...


"We must polish on another language above, if we see a post, which we do not understand"
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Babelfish is fun to play with, take a well know piece of text, a poem or something, translate it into another language and back again and see what you get!

Try translating through two languages for some hilarious results, something like Italian which is a fairly emotional language, then German which is rather precise, then back to English.


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

Im a bit guilty mainly due to the fact Ive had this machine three years or so now ,and still cant find the apostrophe


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Ah you quote Terry so well!
> Bad spelling/grammar/vocabulary drives me up the wall too - there are 12 year olds on here who spell better than a lot of the other members!!:devil:


I'm 13 but still...
And I DO indeed spell better than many adults I know. And I'm a writer. And I'm learning Latin. And I'm learning how to breed snakes...okay, maybe I'm just a knowledge sponge. But still, people can make an effort to correct their posts! And I know sometimes I'll make some mistake like I'll say:

I haev a corn snake
Instead of I HAVE a corn snake but it's because sometimes my fingers hit the wrong letters, but I HATE this:
hi i am nu 2 reptilez n i was hopin some1 cud help meh with mah cornsnake plz

^^THAT is annoying!


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

My Serpentine Mind said:


> I haev a corn snake
> Instead of I HAVE a corn snake but it's because sometimes my fingers hit the wrong letters, but I HATE this:
> hi i am nu 2 reptilez n i was hopin some1 cud help meh with mah cornsnake plz
> 
> ^^THAT is annoying!



I agree x


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmmmm...I get all the rants, it annoys me too. But what about 'off of' as in "Hi I am Scott Mills off of Radio 1"

I quite like that, even though it's appauling gramar! :2thumb:


----------



## Nikola (Aug 23, 2010)

*this is nothing about reptiles*

this is a reptiles website you must understand the shortcut english becuase most normal people understand it so and ask something that you will need to know about reptiles becuase becuase some people think its stupid sorry if you think this is hrash please understand.:blahblah:


----------



## Nikola (Aug 23, 2010)

*sorry*

its because i didnt check the spelling hope you understand i will put this so you know its the next message up:iamwithstupid::blush:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

What?


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Nikola said:


> this is a reptiles website you must understand the shortcut english becuase most normal people understand it so and ask something that you will need to know about reptiles becuase becuase some people think its stupid sorry if you think this is hrash please understand.:blahblah:


There, a classic example of jibberish.

I can see the words, but understanding evades me! What the hell are you on about?


----------

